# Newbie



## llamamama (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello

I just joined this forum. I am new to dairy goats, however my hubby isn't. I am looking to learn to make soap. (and cheese). I am wondering if you can share a basic stater recipe for me to give a try. Also looking for infomation on suppliers, I see there is a listing for suppliers and I will check them out. I am willing to accept any information you all have to share. 

Thank you for your help


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Look in the recipe section for the wallmart recipe. You will learn alot here.
Terry


----------



## llamamama (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you!! I did find that recipe. I am going to work on gathering supplies. I ave some FO's from Bittercreek Candle Supply, for candles. I know some are soap/body safe. Would they be ok to use in this soap? Is this cold process soap? Oh the questions!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi! 

Yes the WalMart recipe is cold process soap. You fragrances would be fine with this recipe. However, If you really want to get your hand at making soap it is reccomended to make it first without goat milk or fragrance so that you know how the process goes without additives. Some fragrances, even if they are soap safe cause the soap to come to trace fast, or rice, or???

Christy


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, and welcome to the worldof soap making.. I agree with Christy, make your first batch of soap using no fragrance.
It is still great soap, I can't say the same for not using milk to make soap as I cut my teeth on milk soap and have never made any without it... Milk soaps do get hotter and can overheat when in the gelling stage.. especially if you insulate it.
There are tons of web sites out there that give you a detailed look at making soap with pictures.. millersoaps.com is one.. but you cannot take everything you read on the interent as gospel..
Barbara


----------



## llamamama (Mar 4, 2008)

MRFBarbara said:


> .. but you cannot take everything you read on the interent as gospel..


That is so true......that is why i like forums such as this!


----------



## llamamama (Mar 4, 2008)

I read about using lard(pig fat) on millersoap.com. Just so happens I also raise pigs and have some fat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Kena,
Lard makes wonderful soap.... nice hard bars that lather well... 
Barbara


----------



## llamamama (Mar 4, 2008)

Great!!! If what i have is not enough i know the butcher well!!!!!!


----------

